# 'There is not enough free disk space to run Steam' Help?



## Dan501 (Jun 24, 2009)

Every time i click to install Half Life 2 (old game i know but havnt played it in a while and its amazing xP) a Steam popup comes up and say 'There is not enough free disk space to run steam.'

Ive looked at the folder and its 2.20gb with 0 bytes free. How can i free up space on the CD? I already have Steam because i have TF2. Thanks.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

How much space do you have on your drive?


----------



## Dan501 (Jun 24, 2009)

On both hddrives i have a lot of memory left free. For the disk drive none ><


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There is never any free space on a CD and you can't make any. The space required is the space on your hard drive. How much is available?


----------



## Dan501 (Jun 24, 2009)

452GB on the OS (C: ) and 10.4GB on the Recovery (D: )

Sorry if i dont understand some stuff im quite new to this xP Thanks.


----------



## Jrptashaptn (Mar 4, 2008)

Make sure it's set to install to the right drive.


----------



## Dan501 (Jun 24, 2009)

How do i do that? Lol soz.


----------



## Jrptashaptn (Mar 4, 2008)

It is highly recommended that you create a backup of your SteamApps folder before attempting this process. Neglecting to do so may result in a loss of all of your game content should something go wrong.

1. Log out and exit Steam
2. Navigate to the folder where Steam is installed (by default: C:\Program Files\Steam\)
3. Delete all of the files and folders except the SteamApps folder and Steam.exe
4. Cut and paste your Steam folder to the new location, for example: D:\Games\Steam\
5. Launch Steam
6. Steam will briefly update and then you will be ready to play
7. All future game content will be downloaded to the new folder D:\Games\Steam\SteamApps\


----------



## Dan501 (Jun 24, 2009)

OK thanks i will try that now and edit my post if it doesnt or does work. Thanks for the help.

EDIT: No it hasnt worked, the 'brief update' actually updates everything thats not in the folder to the folder, so i have 2 folders exactly the same now. Maybe you are in the right direction, maybe it is that i have too much in the folder but i dont think theres a way to disgard that because the update just gives the folder everything the original one had. Thanks for the comment though and thanks for me now having a back up  

It still says the same thing when i download the game ><


----------



## Jrptashaptn (Mar 4, 2008)

If you did everything I said, it should have moved it completely, and not left anything. Go back and check that you did everything.


----------



## Dan501 (Jun 24, 2009)

OK.. Ill try it again. Currently uploading the SteamAPPS and Steam.exe to a new location.


No it hasnt worked  either im just a noob at this or somethings not working right. Maybe if you give the type of instructions you would give to a 5 year old, telling me exactly what to click and where to go ect. i might be able to do it XP


----------



## Jrptashaptn (Mar 4, 2008)

Don't feel bad man. First off, I never asked, what drive is Steam currently in? The one with free space, or the one lacking in space?


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Actually, the space the game is looking for isn't RAM or disk space. The space it's looking for is in your temporary folder and the swap file. 

Do this: Close all open programs. Click on Start / Run and type "%temp% (without the quotes). It should open up Windows Explorer and show you the contents of the temp folder. Delete everything in the folder. MAKE SURE YOU ARE IN THE TEMP FOLDER. Some files will not delete. Skip those, but delete all folders and files (in the TEMP folder) that you can. 

Reboot.

Now try to run your game.

Incidentally, to simplify what Jrptashaptn was trying to tell you: In the Steam folder, you only needed to delete everything except the SteamApps folder (and its contents) and the steam.exe file. The next time you run steam.exe, it will update itself after you log in. Once again, do not delete the SteamApps folder. This is where all of your games are installed. 

Courtney


----------



## Dan501 (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you both. But its still not working, dont know why. I deleted everything in the Temp folder but only a few files i had to skip.

Also now im getting 'Run Time Error '7'; 
Out of memory.' when i run some programmes.. Somethings out of memory and maybe its the same thing tahts not making the game work.. But i dont know what is out of memory.


----------

